# Shaky - all the time, mostly in the morning



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi, anyone else get shaky? I notice my body trembling, especially my hands. It is the worst in the mornning when I first wake up... its really bad... its getting so bad now that when I talk to people my bottom lip starts to twitch. Is this related to social anxiety? Also if I put strain on a muscle (for instance if I do a sit up but stop half way in the sit up my ab muscles will vibrate really fast and start shaking... or If I hold myself up with my arms like a push up the muscles in my arms will start to shake... its like they are weak or something but they shouldnt be.

When I smoke a cigarette or drink coffee I notice the shaking is about 5 times worse. Any ideas????????


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

cigarratte and caffine are prolly the cause. Smoking is bad for you. oke


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

How much coffee do you drink? I get shaky but only when I'm in a social situation or when I'm worrying about one.


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

I shake alot too. I've never done any pull/sit-ups in the morning, but my muscle are really weak. and I don't drink coffee or smoke.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

cigarettes and coffee stimulate the nervous system, you should give them a big miss, they are a big no no for anxiety :duck


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh I shake a lot whenever I'm in a push up position too. I can't even do one because my arms are just so weak and shake so bad. :um I also get shakey easily if I'm hungry.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I just posted about what might be the cause of excessive tremor that cannot be explained by SA alone.


----------

